# Overseas



## jacktheripper (Sep 21, 2011)

I have 2 boys 12 and 14 my ex wife wants to move them out of the country, can she do that??


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im no expert but i believe what she can and cant do should be spelled out in the custody and visitation portion of your divorce decree. in most cases the children need to be accessible for visitation. call your attorney


----------



## jacktheripper (Sep 21, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> im no expert but i believe what she can and cant do should be spelled out in the custody and visitation portion of your divorce decree. in most cases the children need to be accessible for visitation. call your attorney


Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktheripper (Sep 21, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktheripper (Sep 21, 2011)

Again thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

As far as know no. Kids has to be 16 years of age.


----------

